# Stabilizer Bars - Ford 2000 3 Cyl.



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Ford 2000; 3 cyl; 4/1 transmission. When I bought this tractor the previous owner gave me two stabilizer bars: one slightly bent, the other bent into a U shape. Clearly, a previous owner backed up with the stabilizer bars dug into the ground. So, I need to find out opinions on after market flat straps vs. the bent-at-one-end stabilizer bars. Just came home last nite with a single row harrow but will need the stabilizer bars to harrow our garden. The flat bars seem to cost less but I question if they are effective or not. Also, does it work to shorten the two chains that connect the lift arms to the bracket around the pto? Any sage advise out there for this stabilizer bar issue? Thanks.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

For 15 years I never ran stailizer bars on anything - 8Ns, 641, 2000, 3000, 4000, etc
Then I bought a 6' 1200 lb Bush Hog brand rotary cutter and started breaking check chains. (those are the chains you mentioned)
So I bought a set of stay bars but that's still the only thing I use them on.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

I feel your pain. My 2000 came with a 5' bush hog and no stabilizer bars and it flops around a bit. I harrowed a garden for a friend using his Jubilee and the stabilizer bars on his tractor helped stiffen the lift a lot. Have not yet used the harrow I bought yesterday. It's a single row harrow and came off a 2A from the 40's. Two sections of railroad track for weight so I'm hoping that it will cut up our garden well.

Is the photo you posted from the seat of your 2000 or another Ford? Where did you find the stabilizer bars seen in the pic? Thanks.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The tractor is my 3000 which is basically identical to yours.
I bought the bars from http://www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

I found a couple of generic sway bars at Tractor Supply and brought them home today. Am hoping they will be a good fit. If not, will order from your supplier. Thanks for the info.


----------

